# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Need answer to this question ?

## fariha2009

. Suppose you are designing a database for a bank. There are entities Account, Branch, Account_Owner, etc. Account_Owner is a person. There are different types of accounts, and Account represents all possible types of accounts, such as checking, saving, loans, etc. Accounts can be owned by a person or by a married couple. If a person owns Account, the spouse may be assigned as a second owner later. Accounts can be open in a Branch, and this Branch is associated with this Account for the life of the Account. What are the connectivites between Account and Account_Owner as well as between Account and Branch? Why?

----------


## kred

There is an excellent discussion on implementation of multiple connectivities in banking database: dba.stackexchange.com/questions/42434/database-design-two-1-to-many-relationships-to-the-same-table

----------

